# FreeBSD and TAPE IBM ULTRIUM-TD2 3AY6



## tomasblahos (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi.
I have tape device attached to a FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 box for bacula, sometimes i lost the connection with the device, doesn't answer me, this happend not to often.

Bacula backup does, but usually asks for another media, although the size of the data does not exceed the capacity of LTO2 tapes. Media give to each formatted drive.

dmesg:

```
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Dump Card State Ends >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): SCB 0xee - timed out
sg[0] - Addr 0x5c870028 : Length 4056
sg[1] - Addr 0x77868000 : Length 4096
sg[2] - Addr 0x8ec3000 : Length 4096
sg[3] - Addr 0x37a31000 : Length 4096
sg[4] - Addr 0x5687b000 : Length 4096
sg[5] - Addr 0x685de000 : Length 4096
sg[6] - Addr 0x2a961000 : Length 4096
sg[7] - Addr 0x13ed2000 : Length 4096
sg[8] - Addr 0x78f32000 : Length 4096
sg[9] - Addr 0x321bd000 : Length 4096
sg[10] - Addr 0x5682000 : Length 4096
sg[11] - Addr 0x3037b000 : Length 4096
sg[12] - Addr 0x4b31c000 : Length 4096
sg[13] - Addr 0x6ffb5000 : Length 4096
sg[14] - Addr 0x2a61a000 : Length 4096
sg[15] - Addr 0x5bcc2000 : Length 3112
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): Queuing a BDR SCB
ahc0: Timedout SCBs already complete. Interrupts may not be functioning.
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): Bus Device Reset Message Sent
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): no longer in timeout, status = 24b
ahc0: Bus Device Reset on A:4. 1 SCBs aborted
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): MODE SENSE(6). CDB: 1a 0 f 0 1c 0 
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:29,0
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred field replaceable unit: 30
(sa0:ahc0:0:4:0): tape is now frozen- use an OFFLINE, REWIND or MTEOM command to clear this state.
```

camcontrol devlist:

```
<IBM ULTRIUM-TD2 3AY6>             at scbus2 target 4 lun 0 (sa0,pass0)
```

pciconf -l:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x10761734 chip=0x25888086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x10761734 chip=0x25898086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x10761734 chip=0x258a8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
pcib3@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x26608086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
pcib4@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x26628086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x26588086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x26598086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x265a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x265b8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x265c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xd3 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x26408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:	class=0x01018a card=0x105c1734 chip=0x266f8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x105c1734 chip=0x266a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
pcib2@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x032c8086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
amr0@pci0:2:3:0:	class=0x010400 card=0x05181000 chip=0x19601000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
mpt0@pci0:2:5:0:	class=0x010000 card=0x107b1734 chip=0x00301000 rev=0xc1 hdr=0x00
ahc0@pci0:2:9:0:	class=0x010000 card=0xe2a09005 chip=0x00809005 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
bge0@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x10611734 chip=0x165914e4 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
skc0@pci0:10:13:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x4c001186 chip=0x4c001186 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
```

Tom


----------

